# Sierra Snowboards?



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong with Sierra, I've bought somethings from them a couple years back and bought a deck for me GF this year. Now besides with the rumor that they are going bankrupt they ok. I personally like to support my local shop, but if moneys tight than go for it.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Alot of people do not agree with their business practices, and they declared bankruptcy a couple weeks ago so they are in legal trouble.
Their forum is also mostly a bunch of fanboy people that are there for the free stuff, so it dilutes the forum, but there are a couple people on there that know what they are talking about.

There are a couple threads over on SS discussing it, plus this one:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/26606-say-goodbye-burton-discounts.html

Enjoy the read.


As for the boards. The Sierrascope is based off of Capita's Horrorscope, and the crew/reverse crew are basically Burton Customs and Burton Custom V-Rockers. I've never ridden one, but I would imagine they ride fine. I have no idea what the Stunt is based off of. They have legit companies manufacture their boards, so you can be sure that they're not some POS plank of wood.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

aybstr1 said:


> How come I never see people discussing sierrasnowboard.com ?
> 
> I'm kinda more new to snowboarding, and I never see people talking about this place or their boards, and I can't find much info at all about them except on Sierra's website... They seem to have good boards for much cheaper prices, but since I'm newer, maybe I'm not seeing something that all you guys see. What's wrong with sierra boards?


It used to be discussed a bit more. But the problem is that Burton (along with several other major manufacturers) have pulled their products from Sierra. Sierra boards are actually supposed to be quite good for the price (as someone said, they're based off of legit boards, just cheaper). 

Oh yeah, they're also going bankrupt. That's a slight issue.

To be honest, you're not looking if you think people aren't discussing it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sierra fucked over a lot of people in this industry. The emails and shit I"m getting from people it's amazing. Fuck that store they suck balls and once you go store brand on half your merchandise you've sealed your fate.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe cause SS doesn't carry NS lollll


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Sierra fucked over a lot of people in this industry. The emails and shit I"m getting from people it's amazing.


do tell.. inquiring minds wanna know. They screwwed over people.. how?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> do tell.. inquiring minds wanna know. They screwwed over people.. how?


In the industry. Read the comments thoroughly before you get condescending. They fucked over other snow sports retailers. You want to know how? Read the long ass thread about it on these forums.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/26606-say-goodbye-burton-discounts.html

And actually, they did attempt to screw the consumers over too whether it was intentional or not. They basically attempted to be the Microsoft of the snow sports industry. They failed miserably might I add.


----------

